# Diagnosed T2 - But 14 yrs on a Low Carb diet



## L1ncslass (Oct 17, 2017)

Hi I'm a newbie I went to the Drs as I had symptoms of Gall bladder/pancreas problems [still waiting on a scan] which have been exacerbated by work related stress [overwork] also it's just been the 20 yr anniversary of mums death from pancreatic cancer. So stress overload and had a BP of 175 [it's never been this high and I do check it regularly]

As part of diagnosis blood test done and HbA1c came back as 87, I have no symptoms of diabetes and I have low carbed for 14 yrs as I suffered migraines over for 3 years  after having son last one I ended up in AE as thought I'd had a stroke all OK but advised control blood sugar levels this cured the migraines.

I eat roughly 20-30 gms of carbs a day and very rarely knowingly cheat. So a bit of a shock to be told I'm T2 diabetic!!! How, can I be when I don't eat carbs?? Nurse going through list of foods I eat says I'm already doing the right things, I don't even eat some of the stuff recommended for diabetics as it's too sugary!! Toasted teacake, with banana and maple syrup no thanks!!

Been given a prescription for metformin, told I've got to take one tablet a day increasing to 4 a day over 4 weeks and I'm on them for life  nothing else will help!! I have weight issues had them all my life even LC can't shift all the weight but has kept it stable for 14 yrs.

Cholestrol [non fasting] also done at the same time and it's not good either, nurse said diabetes may have had an effect on this.

Still in shock!!


----------



## Radders (Oct 17, 2017)

L1ncslass said:


> Hi I'm a newbie I went to the Drs as I had symptoms of Gall bladder/pancreas problems [still waiting on a scan] which have been exacerbated by work related stress [overwork] also it's just been the 20 yr anniversary of mums death from pancreatic cancer. So stress overload and had a BP of 175 [it's never been this high and I do check it regularly]
> 
> As part of diagnosis blood test done and HbA1c came back as 87, I have no symptoms of diabetes and I have low carbed for 14 yrs as I suffered migraines over for 3 years  after having son last one I ended up in AE as thought I'd had a stroke all OK but advised control blood sugar levels this cured the migraines.
> 
> ...


Hi Lincslass, just goes to prove that diabetes is not simply a result of poor diet but has other causes too. I understand that metformin can help with weight loss so that could help you. It's great that you found this forum as it's full of people with lots of experience of diabetes who I am sure will make you feel welcome.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 17, 2017)

Sorry to hear of your diagnosis @L1ncslass 

Seems very unfair after eating low carb for so long, but like Radders I think it just shows how complex diabetes can be. There are slow-developing autoimmune versions as well as mono-genic types. T2 can also be diagnosed in normal weight or underweight people - so there are no simple answers. 

Hope the Metformin helps, and that you don’t find it too troubling on your digestive system. There are ‘slow release’ versions if you get stomach upsets.


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 17, 2017)

L1ncslass said:


> Hi I'm a newbie I went to the Drs as I had symptoms of Gall bladder/pancreas problems [still waiting on a scan] which have been exacerbated by work related stress [overwork] also it's just been the 20 yr anniversary of mums death from pancreatic cancer. So stress overload and had a BP of 175 [it's never been this high and I do check it regularly]
> 
> As part of diagnosis blood test done and HbA1c came back as 87, I have no symptoms of diabetes and I have low carbed for 14 yrs as I suffered migraines over for 3 years  after having son last one I ended up in AE as thought I'd had a stroke all OK but advised control blood sugar levels this cured the migraines.
> 
> ...


Hi L1inclass...the diagnosis does come as a shock particularly as you had no obvious symptoms...however...that isn't at all unusual...diabetes develops slowly...it can take a number of years for the symptoms of diabetes (and pre-diabetes) to appear...without knowing you may have been diabetic for sometime before diagnosis...the important matter is how you deal with it from now on...the Metformin does help reduce your blood sugars but won't accomplish that on its own...it reduces the amount of sugar produced by the liver...decreasing the amount of sugar released... this will help to reduce your blood glucose levels...Metformin can have an effect on our digestive systems...give us stomach problems (and everything else associated with that)...that's why we are advised to introduce it slowly...start off with one then gradually increase the dose...build it up...it can take a couple of weeks to produce an improvement...as long as you can tolerate it hopefully it shouldn't be too long before you notice the benefit...if it does upset your system...you could ask for the extended release version...which is said to be gentler on the system...I had some problems with it...thankfully they subsided after a couple of weeks...there is a lot to take in...what to do...how to deal with it...you have been low carbing for some years...so no need to advise on that...any weight loss will help...any extra activity...whatever it is will help too (if you are able to)...easily said...but one thing to  try to avoid is stress...stress is a sure fire way to raise our blood sugars...it will be difficult for you to avoid that now...hopefully as you learn a little more about controlling your diabetes that will lessen...wondering if the problems with your pancreas/gall bladder added to the likelihood of you developing type 2?...that's a question for your care team...you have come to the right place...the forum is an ideal source of support...any questions you have post them here...no doubt one of us will be able to offer the right suggestion/advice/support...please keep us updated...good luck.


----------



## Amigo (Oct 17, 2017)

L1ncslass said:


> Hi I'm a newbie I went to the Drs as I had symptoms of Gall bladder/pancreas problems [still waiting on a scan] which have been exacerbated by work related stress [overwork] also it's just been the 20 yr anniversary of mums death from pancreatic cancer. So stress overload and had a BP of 175 [it's never been this high and I do check it regularly]
> 
> As part of diagnosis blood test done and HbA1c came back as 87, I have no symptoms of diabetes and I have low carbed for 14 yrs as I suffered migraines over for 3 years  after having son last one I ended up in AE as thought I'd had a stroke all OK but advised control blood sugar levels this cured the migraines.
> 
> ...



Sounds so much like metabolic syndrome and being overweight could mean you have added visceral fat around your organs. Losing it has a huge impact on insulin sensitivity and helped me enormously. Sometimes we can be low carb but not low calorie and it’s something I have to watch for.

I had my gall bladder out and the stones are essentially little pieces of cholesterol so you need to get that down. Has the doc mentioned your liver at all? Often this goes hand in hand with a fatty liver and I’m not mentioning it to scare you, merely to flag up the possible overall issues. I share them and weight loss really is the answer. I’m not suggesting all overweight people develop diabetes but it increases the likelihood in those who are susceptible. 
Low carbing, the Metformin and a concerted effort to lose weight could help enormously because you acknowledge it’s a problem for you. I feel for you with the stress and your loss because it’s all connected and the heightened inflammatory response, increased cortisol and everything that goes with it like high b/p is what led to my diagnosis. 

Low carbing doesn’t always lead to weight loss but it’s a great start and has probably kept your weight stable which is good.

Best wishes, Amigo


----------



## L1ncslass (Oct 17, 2017)

I meet the 60 mins of exercise 3 x a week and several times a week I hit over the 10,000 steps mark, I'm on my feet with my job a lot and the stress has come from me doing my ex co-workers job [5 days a week] and mine and I work 4 days! I've LC for 14 years lost some weight BUT way off my ideal weight, but my weight is stable. Yes I carry the weight round my midriff, which I know can predispose diabetes. LC is the first 'diet' [and I started this for migraines] where I lost weight and maintained the weight loss, given up fighting genes [most of my ancestors were short & fat despite the manual work they did] my brother complete opposite he's tall and underweght, as is his daughter [niece] she gets told off for being anorexic [she isn't] life just isn't fair to all . Happily eat two meals a day breakfast & dinner [now a big no no] and in recent years I eat smaller meals [put this down to age as hubby the same] but the weight remains 

I'm concerned that the Metformin may cause me to have a hypo as I eat 20-30gms of carbs [which would be equivalent of 3 biscuits] a day and been put on a high dose [working up to it in 4 weeks] with no testing to monitor blood glucose/response is this normal


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 17, 2017)

L1ncslass said:


> I meet the 60 mins of exercise 3 x a week and several times a week I hit over the 10,000 steps mark, I'm on my feet with my job a lot and the stress has come from me doing my ex co-workers job [5 days a week] and mine and I work 4 days! I've LC for 14 years lost some weight BUT way off my ideal weight, but my weight is stable. Yes I carry the weight round my midriff, which I know can predispose diabetes. LC is the first 'diet' [and I started this for migraines] where I lost weight and maintained the weight loss, given up fighting genes [most of my ancestors were short & fat despite the manual work they did] my brother complete opposite he's tall and underweght, as is his daughter [niece] she gets told off for being anorexic [she isn't] life just isn't fair to all . Happily eat two meals a day breakfast & dinner [now a big no no] and in recent years I eat smaller meals [put this down to age as hubby the same] but the weight remains
> 
> I'm concerned that the Metformin may cause me to have a hypo as I eat 20-30gms of carbs [which would be equivalent of 3 biscuits] a day and been put on a high dose [working up to it in 4 weeks] with no testing to monitor blood glucose/response is this normal


If you are not using insulin or insulin stimulating drugs unlikely you are  at risk of hypos...  Metformin does not provoke hypos...again unlikely you will experience a 'true' hypo cutting back on your carbs...particularly as you have been doing that for some years now...some do experience false hypos...where the body has been used to running at much higher blood sugar levels...after making dietary changes...cutting sugars the body notices the drop in levels...signals this with hypo type symptoms...Once your body is used to running at lower blood sugar levels you should not experience false hypos.... you can also have  false hypos if you miss a meal...undertake excessive exercise...get stressed or are in extreme temperatures.


----------



## Amigo (Oct 17, 2017)

I find this a good overall explanation about Metformin. American site but sound in its general relevance to side effects;

https://www.healthline.com/health/diabetes/metformin-side-effects#introduction1


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 17, 2017)

Amigo said:


> I find this a good overall explanation about Metformin. American site but sound in its general relevance to side effects;
> 
> https://www.healthline.com/health/diabetes/metformin-side-effects#introduction1



Good link Amigo - lots of useful info.


----------



## L1ncslass (Oct 18, 2017)

Amigo said:


> I find this a good overall explanation about Metformin. American site but sound in its general relevance to side effects;
> 
> https://www.healthline.com/health/diabetes/metformin-side-effects#introduction1



I took my first tablet this morning, I've just looked at this site, I have had a mild headache most of the day, but more worryingly I've felt fuzzy/lighheated most of the day, so much so I used a BG meter we have at work about 90 mins after lunch BG was 9 [which I know is on the high side]


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 18, 2017)

Hi @L1ncslass

From what I have heard about Metformin, it generally builds up over time as the tablets get established in your system.

9.0 after a meal is a tiny bit higher than ideal according to recommendations, but given the permitted variation in BG meter readings I would be pretty happy with that myself. Obviously you are right that lower is better - but I wouldn’t beat yourself up about an occasional 9 

Sorry to hear about your fuzzy-headedness. Hope these feelings subside over the next days.


----------



## Kentoldlady (Oct 19, 2017)

Hi. I take metformin and luckily have no problems. Hopefully it will be the same for you.

So many things influence t2d. Stress can be a big factor as can other hormonal problems. I have hypothyroidism which is linked to t2d. Its not a simple diet/weight thing, unfortunately. If it were all we would all have to do is eat lchf and lose weight. This does work for some, but not all. The reasons are still unclear.

May I suggest you read everything you can get your hands on, have a cup of tea and then read some more. Try and decide what you would like to fo going forward and then ask loads of questions.
Good luck with it all.


----------



## L1ncslass (Oct 21, 2017)

Feeling a bit more positive!! I asked nurse practitioner for a blood glucose meter [refused] so I bought my own, 2nd full day of testing before eating & 90 mins later. So I think I may have identified a food [blueberries] which I eat 6 times a week for breakfast which has caused my blood sugar levels to rise, I started at 4.1 and 90 mins after eating my level was 12.2 [not good]! So I made exactly the same thing today omitting the blueberries, I only had a rise of 1 this morning, tho I started from a higher BG level, which in part I think was due to eating very late on Friday night, however BG has been dropping throughout the day, being lower after eating so 90 mins after dinner it was 7.5. I'd rather try and control BG with a LC diet, a tiny chink of hope I maybe able to do it this way.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 21, 2017)

Great news about the glimpses of hope and your positivity. Keep us updated


----------



## Ditto (Oct 21, 2017)

This is worrying news.  I thought anybody who did low carb could avert D. Bugger. 

Worrying about the blueberries too, my diabetic brother-in-law has them every morning with his porridge.


----------



## L1ncslass (Oct 21, 2017)

Ditto said:


> This is worrying news.  I thought anybody who did low carb could avert D. Bugger.
> 
> Worrying about the blueberries too, my diabetic brother-in-law has them every morning with his porridge.



So did I! I LC because I got really bad migraines after having my son the last one I ended up in A&E as concerns I'd had a stroke, recommendation to control blood sugar levels lead me to the LC diet, 14 yrs later and only one migraine since!! 

Everyone's tolerance to carbs, is different and blueberries are the last fruit [ordered in carb content] recommended to eat on the LC list, however porridge has far more carbs than blueberries!! If I only have to make small changes to put me back on target then all is not 'lost' xx


----------



## Mark Parrott (Oct 22, 2017)

Blueberries are the highest carb berry.  Maybe try other berries & see how they do, or reduce the number of berries you have.  Sometimes it's just quantity that's an issue,


----------



## L1ncslass (Oct 1, 2018)

In 5 days time will mark my 1st year anniversary of T2 diagnosis.

I developed this despite being LC [Atkins] for 14 yrs!

What have I learnt! Well carbs aren't the only source of glucose you consume as soon as you restrict carbohydrate intake then excess protein converts to glucose to keep your blood sugar stable in a process called gluconeogenesis [thanks to the posters whom informed me about this process] for every 1g of extra protein it gets converted to 0.56g of protein. Hmm 14 hrs on Atkins I ate LC, no cheats as it controlled my migraines BUT eat meat [protein] freely!!

When I finally realised this in March and started to reduce my protein intake to a moderate level [I follow WHO guidelines for minimum requirement plus 10gs] This fixed my weight loss stall and now began to get great morning blood glucose results too [I had the dawn phenomenon] So now I eat twice a day as intermittent fast 18:6, and one meal a day is vegetarian to help reduce protein intake. I also found Apple Cider vinegar with The Mother also brought down my blood glucose results.

I eat 10-15g of carbs, 52-62 [no higher than 70g] or protein a day and I eat fats freely 2-3000 cals a day 80-90% from fats and 56lbs lost!

My knife and fork are my weapons of choice against diabetes not pilss


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 1, 2018)

Sounds like you are doing the right stuff to me. Welcome & good luck


----------



## Drummer (Oct 1, 2018)

I found that eating no more than 50 gm of carbs in two meals a day fixed my diabetes - back to normal levels - so if you are eating under 30 gm of carbs a day, I would suspect that there is something more to investigate - as low carb is usually such a powerful tool in controlling type two.


----------



## Ditto (Oct 2, 2018)

> I developed this despite being LC [Atkins] for 14 yrs!


 I find that quite shocking.  Distressing too coz if that don't work what the heck is one supposed to do!? 

I'm going to try the two meals a day thing as well. Congrats on getting a handle on your D.


----------



## AndBreathe (Oct 2, 2018)

Ditto said:


> I find that quite shocking.  Distressing too coz if that don't work what the heck is one supposed to do!?
> 
> I'm going to try the two meals a day thing as well. Congrats on getting a handle on your D.



Sadly, Ditto there are, in my view, so many potential reasons for T2 that if there are so many causes, the remedies are also likely to be varied.

When all is said and done, even where there is a cure for something (and I'm not necessarily talking T2 or diabetes generally here), there will be those for whom that "cure" won't work, or won't work as well as for others.

In my own early days of T2, I was surprised by some of my findings from self testing.  It showed me, quite starkly that some foods were better for me than others, and that some things I could eat (and have acceptable blood scores) others couldn't, and vice versa.  In my mind that is why whichever way a newly diagnosed person with diabetes chooses to manage their condition, a blood glucose meter is a key tool in learning about their personal condition, quickly.


----------

